# Relating to Integration and Disintegration Lines of Your Wing



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

I've heard a theory from a couple members on the site. They believe that they integrate and disintegrate both according to their core type, but also to their wing type. For instance, being a 9w1, I would integrate to 3 and 7, and disintegrate to 6 and 4. Do you find this to be true for yourself?

Personally, 4 and 7 are the third to last and second to last types exhibited when I test. I don't integrate to 7. If I were any less strict with myself, my life would probably disintegrate as I know it. Acting spontaneous and letting myself go usually means I'm stressed out. Also, I believe that the only connection I have to 4 is that we are both in the withdrawn triad. I think it's a bit of a stretch.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

I have actually just realized that this is actually very true for me… I am a 5w6 I agree very well with both the 5 and 6 description while integrating (8,9) and disintegrating (7,3). Overall, I find this very true for myself. However, the integrating part of 6-wing to a 9 I can barely relate to. <----(It is very possible I am ignorant of this fact.) Also, while disintegrating on a 6-wing and core 5 for me is very very true.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Huh, I'm not sure. 6 going to 3 supposedly causes arrogance and pessimism, but disintegrated 7 already does that, when I start demanding people give me exactly what I want. I can see myself being a bit less worrisome when healthy, though. Perhaps it contributes slightly, but doesn't have that much of an effect.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I believe at a certain point of trying to get more specific everything becomes too non-descript and vague, it takes a theory that can have great power for growth and makes it an exercise in mental masturbation with no purpose. This is my issue with tri-type theory, sub wings, and my issue with this idea. 

So let see...

Me as a snowflake: 9w8(sw8w7) - 7w8(sw8w9) - 3w4(sw2w3), disintegration point: 6 (5), integration point: 3 (2)

If I can find a way to slot E1 in there some way I would have a full deck!

My questions are
1. What's the point?
2. How do you distinguish between true influences and surface hype?
3. Where does the forer effect begin and end?

I do see value in understanding the integration and disintegration of your core, I do not see value in using bonus types because someone relates to the type enough to include it in their official type. There is more value in understanding why you don't relate to the core int/disint points, or what the true motivations are when another type is so relatable.

And to answer the question in a direct manner (and with objectivity): No I don't relate to 5 as disintegration, or 2 as integration. The parts of 5 I relate to do not remain relatable when compared with core 9 motivations and simply look similar as another withdrawn type. Meanwhile I couldn't fake being/relating to a 2 if I tried.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I think it's a bit of a stretch too, and I don't think the wings can integrate or disintegrate. 6 moves to 9 and 3, and I can relate to both of those types. But I can explain that by two other theories other than my 6-wing integrating/disintegrating: 1) Tritype: 3 and 9 are both in my tritype; and 2) Triads: 5 and 3 are both part of the competency triad, and 5 and 9 are both withdrawn.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't think this would work for me. As a 6w5, I can definitely disintegrate towards 3 and integrate towards 9. If I were to integrate to a 5, then I would disintegrate towards 7 and integrate towards 8. I don't ever score high on 8 or 7 on personality tests. 

But, since 1w2 is the second part of my tritype, I can definitely relate to disintegrating along 4 and integrating along 7 (since I can let go of some of the structure I impose on myself, though I am never really spontaneous like a 7).


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

nah. I think if you analyzed it long enough you could be every type in the enneagram.  I wouldn't be surprised if somewhere there's a discussion on your wings for growth and disintegration. And then those wings could have levels of growth and stress, and on and on and on and on. We could make anything work if we tried hard enough.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

It seems like some are misunderstanding and assuming that the OP meant _only_ the wing (dis)integrates. That's certainly not true. Think of it as a _flavoring_ to your type, which is basically what wings are. If a 1w9 were to disintegrate, they'd mostly go to 4 with a bit of 6; a 1w2, on the other hand, would mostly go to 4 with a bit of 8.

Mindheart.org touches on it for about half a second in only some descriptions, which is a shame. I find the idea intriguing, but not always _true_, if that makes sense. I don't really think it extends to other fixes in a tritype, if it exists at all. I used 1 as an example because MH expands well on the idea:


> *1w9:* In extreme integration, the joy of seven comes in strongly, adding a sense of enthusiastic involvement in life. This combines with threeish charisma and accomplishment to build a powerful sense of self-creation and self-esteem.
> One disintegrates to four, resulting in hostility, introspective withdrawal, and deep self-hatred, while nine disintegrates to six, bringing in suspicion, blaming, and passive-aggressive behavior.





> *1w2:* One integrates to seven, bringing in joy and enthusiasm, while two integrates to four, replacing selfish manipulation with genuine compassionate concern for others. Deep oneish wisdom combines with twoish loving generosity for an intensely personal kind of guidance, even when they are addressing large groups.
> One disintegrates to four, where self-critical introspection creates a spiral of hopelessness, while two disintegrates to eight, so that when the heavily repressed anger erupts it does so in sudden (but usually very short) fits of hyper-critical rage, sometimes accompanied by overt violence.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

If there are such things as wings, and they do disintegrate, 
then I don't think they necessarily disintegrate with the main fix.
I would say that it would take a different type of stress to disintegrate the wing than the main fix.

Say a 3 reverts to 6 because of pressure to the 3 strategy, it isn't really necessary for him to revert his 4 wing to 2.
The 6ish doubting does the job pretty well, no need for 2, unless the 4 strategy comes under pressure as well.

I've abandoned wings in any case, too distracting from the main event (fix).


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe there is something to it, but as with most advanced enneagram stuff you'd require a great sense of awareness to notice these things, something which I for one do not have. 

If wings exist it is logical to assume they integrate/disintegrate the same way your main type does. It is a type or point at the symbol like all other. Same for tritypes, their wings and subwings etc. These things are good if we aim to understand the Enneagram and develope it, but from a more selfish, personal point of view I wonder about the value of it.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's see... integrating to 4 and 7, disintegrating to 8 and 4 for me then. 4 makes a lot of sense, but that might be because even though it's a growth point for me I still believe it affects my core type even in disintegration.

As for 7, I _could_ see that work in the sense that I stop trying to fit my persona and indulge myself in things I truly want (read as: having fun :3) but maybe I'm reading too much into it. 7 is in the same harmonic triad as my core and it's also a wing of a fix of mine, so that perplexes things more.

*shrugs* Not fully convinced, but I guess it could be true. =)


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I very much disintegrate to seven as well as to two. I get very scattered and kind of manic and impulsive. As far as integration goes, I can see the eight along with the one. I can become a bold outspoken leader; it feels very instinctual and assertive. I feel like I'm channeling Ernest Hemingway at those times, ha ha.


----------

